# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I keep sleeping through my alarm!

## LucidDreamer09

Hey guys,

Every weekday, I set my alarm for 7am to get up for school. 
Unfortunately, I wake up every morning at that time...but fall straight back to sleep  :Eek: 

Not only is this inconvenient for school, but it is also inconvenient when it comes to WBTBs. Last night, I tried for the first time. I woke up, fell asleep again and wondered why it didn't work. Then I remembered I didn't stay awake  :tongue2: 

Does anyone know any better methods for getting up on the alarm? I'd prefer not to have any methods which includes making my alarm more...alarming, as I try to avoid waking up the rest of my family  ::?: 

Cheers,

Calum

----------


## Luanne

Very simple. Put your alarm clock in the farthest corner of your room so you have to GET OUT OF THE BED!  ::D:

----------


## RandomNumber677

I sleep through my alarm too but it's slightly different for me. Ever since I have been doing WBTB, I've actually taken longer and longer to wake up from my alarm so I have to make my alarm louder and louder and soon it's going to wake everybody up  :tongue2:  

You could try a really annoying alarm and the above post is a good suggestion, not that it stops me going back to sleep sometimes but yeah, it helps.

----------


## LucidDreamer09

> Very simple. Put your alarm clock in the farthest corner of your room so you have to GET OUT OF THE BED!



Thing is though, my alarm is my phone on vibrate which always wakes me up...it's just getting up is the problem. If I put my alarm in a corner of my room I most likely wouldn't hear it.

----------


## ldwithadhd

i ve got one, head phones into your phone/ds/possible alarm clock. glue the head phones to your ears than glue the jack to the phone/ds/possible alarm clock.

----------


## LucidDreamer09

> i ve got one, head phones into your phone/ds/possible alarm clock. glue the head phones to your ears than glue the jack to the phone/ds/possible alarm clock.



lol  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Muggler

Could you possibly set another alarm with something else? I know my phone sets more that one alarm when needed. Also, if you have a computer in your room you could use an alarm on that.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

> Very simple. Put your alarm clock in the farthest corner of your room so you have to GET OUT OF THE BED!



Yeah that's a very good technique, I always set up one alarm near my bed and one on my desk.

But this isn't failproof for me though, I have fallen back asleep at my desk twice!  ::lol::  tired me...

----------


## Loaf

> Very simple. Put your alarm clock in the farthest corner of your room so you have to GET OUT OF THE BED!



You stole the words from my mouth!  :smiley: 
I have my alarm just out of reach, so I have to get up but can turn it off quickly. Be sure to get a really high pitched annoying alarm too. I hate the sound of alarms...  :tongue2:

----------


## redisreddish

I strap my DS to my head and set the alarm on it.  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamer09

> I strap my DS to my head and set the alarm on it.



...please tell me you're having a laugh?

----------


## CarmineEternity

MAH! I HAVE THIS PROBLEM TOO! GAH!

What I did was tell myself over and over and over that I had "Better wake up to that fuckin' alarm or someone will pay." 

Good luck. 

:3

----------


## redisreddish

> ...please tell me you're having a laugh?



No, I've really done that.

----------


## Xerxes

Personally I have several different sets of alarms on my mobile phone:

Lucid. (something like 6am)
Wake up! (30 mins before I need to get up)
Get out you lazy ass! (When I need to get up)
*name* (1 minute after the above alarm, but the name is changed to whatever it needs to be for instance: WORK, UNIVERSITY or INTERVIEW).

Typically when I go to bed I put phone under my pillow so the Lucid alarm doesnt wake me up too much then it gets moved to bedside table after lucid alarm has gone off.

Now I tend to just wake up, look at phone and know what's happening right away  ::D: 

Edit: This is the only way I can get out of bed unless I need to use the toilet.

----------

